
Show HN: CollectNode – free sysadmins and devops tool - fvidalmolina
https://collectnode.com/
======
fvidalmolina
Focused mainly in massive commands execution at Unix/Linux/Windows, generating
a report that can be filtered.

for a brief description about CollectNode, check this entry:
[https://collectnode.com/what-is-collectnode/](https://collectnode.com/what-
is-collectnode/)

I hope it is useful, and please don't hesitate to comment anything about the
tool, good or bad is always welcome. thanks!

